
Why are we 'milking' crabs for a coronavirus vaccine? - xd
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-53333096
======
vikramkr
More information on the synthetic stuff not being accepted:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lonza-crabs/drugs-
standar...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lonza-crabs/drugs-standards-
group-nixes-plan-to-kick-pharmas-crab-blood-habit-idUSKBN2360MB)

